
Ask HN: How do I market to millennials online? - jawns
I&#x27;m a Gen-Xer trying to sell products whose target audience is people in their 20s and early 30s, who are getting married or having their first child, or who have a lot of friends who are doing so.<p>I&#x27;m increasingly feeling like I&#x27;m an old fogey who doesn&#x27;t know where people younger than me are congregating online, or how to market to them.  I&#x27;m more of the FB generation than the Instagram&#x2F;Snapchat generation, and honestly I don&#x27;t even know if it&#x27;s accurate that Instagram&#x2F;Snapchat are where I should focus.<p>I would love to hear from people who are in the 20s and early 30s, or who feel like they know how to connect with them.<p>What&#x27;s a good way to get the word out about a new product?  Will traditional online ads fall on deaf ears?  What sort of out-of-the-box strategies are likely to connect with this demographic?
======
smn1234
as much as HN hate it... "influencers" matter. It's not about what established
media tries to inform me with, it's what my inner circle recommends.

